
Woman Spread Ebola One Year After Exposure - etrevino
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(18)30417-1/fulltext
======
etrevino
NYTimes article here: [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/health/ebola-
transmission...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/health/ebola-transmission-
female-survivor.html)

